# السلام عليكم من كان لديه شرح لبرنامج ال surpac



## زكريا الامير1 (29 ديسمبر 2012)

من عنده اى شرح او فيديوهات لبرنامج ال surpac وهو برنامج لعمل mining planning h h او مكان لدورات ال surpac


----------



## alshangiti (29 ديسمبر 2012)

موجود فى الموقع الرجاء البحث


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

INTEGRATED GEOLOGY, RESOURCE MODELLING, MINE PLANNING AND PRODUCTION



Gemcom Surpac™ is the world’s most popular geology and mine planning software, supporting open pit and underground operations and exploration projects in more than 110 countries. The software delivers efficiency and accuracy through ease-of-use, powerful 3D graphics and workflow automation that can be aligned to company-specific processes and data flows.

Surpac addresses all the requirements of geologists, surveyors, and mining engineers in the resource sector and is flexible enough to be suitable for every commodity, orebody and mining method. Its multilingual capabilities allow global companies to support a common solution across their operations.

SURPAC BENEFITS
Comprehensive tools include: drillhole data management, geological modelling, block modelling, geostatistics, mine design, mine planning, resource estimation, and more.
Increased efficiencies within teams result from better sharing of data, skills and project knowledge.
All tasks in Surpac can be automated and aligned to company-specific processes and data flows.
Software ease-of-use ensures staff develop an understanding of the system and of project data quickly.
Surpac is modular and easily customised.
Surpac reduces data duplication by connecting to relational databases and interfacing with common file formats from GIS, CAD and other systems.
Integrated production scheduling with Gemcom MineSched™.
Multilingual support: English, Chinese, Russian, Spanish, German and French.
SURPAC EDITIONS
The following Surpac editions offer common tools for quarry operations and exploration projects.

Quarry Edition
Xplorpac Edition
SURPAC SYSTEM
Geological and Resource Modelling
Mine Planning
Mine Production
CUSTOMERS
"Through the synergies, functionality, and seamless integration of MineSched, Whittle, and Surpac, we are reducing unit costs as our gold output multiplies. Our mining department costs were 3 percent lower over the past year."
- Samuel Takyi, Senior Mine Planning Engineer, Etruscan Resources Inc.


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

This is the first Surpac tutorial by SurpacCHAI.
If you want to add some comments please go to Facebook Group in Surpac free tutorial (English Language).


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

YouTube


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

YouTube


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

YouTube


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

YouTube


----------



## alshangiti (16 يناير 2013)

YouTube


----------

